# hairballs?



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Alvin woke me about 3am hacking and throwing up a tiny bit (hair and maybe a leaf). He continued the rest of the night/morning....gave him ice, no help, then a little canned pumkin--which he enjoyed and I got the feeling it could help, so gave the regular raw meat breakfast with a T. pumpkin and flax oil added. He wanted to play but would stop to hack and try to throw up, but to no avail. Now he's resting like a lil pigglet. But I'm worried he is going to begin hacking when he wakes (cause when I came to the computer & he followed he coughed some, but is curled in my lap sleeping again). 

We brush a lot, but I know we have way to much hair around for these lil guys. My border collie is a shedding machine! I need to start vacuuming every day--ugh  and will cause I don't want my lil gang to get sick.

So....what is the best remedy for hairballs or such?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Are you sure it's not a piece of bone ,if you feed raw ? I would get him to the vet if he carries on


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

michele said:


> Are you sure it's not a piece of bone ,if you feed raw ? I would get him to the vet if he carries on


Not a bone as I grind my chicken necks. It's hair and fur from toys etc...he's feeling better after the breakfast with pumpkin. I looked up hair balls in my holistic encyclopedia ( it came up under cats-lol) & the raw diet with lots of fiber and flax or other oils is recommended....pretty much what I do daily, except the pumpkin.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

My mums long haired cats were always bringing up fur balls,that looked like dead mice


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i always wondered about that cause buster a;ways ;icks hisself clean just like a cat


----------

